# Bp Cockburne



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

BP COCKBURNE and BP PARMELIA,ocean going fire and salvage tugs buit 1960
by Evans Deakin & co Brisbane,for BP kwinana Pty ltd.(old magaz. pic).


----------



## Errol Taylor (Mar 7, 2020)

*Deckboy BP Parmelia tug - Kwinana*

Hi,
Thanks for your posting and picture of the BP Cockburn.
I was employed as a deckboy on her sister ship the BP Parmelia in 1963.
I remember those days with a great fondness. Both tugs were in prime condition being only four years old. I believe they were constructed at Evans Deakin in Brisbane in 1959. I don't have any photos but have attached one of the Parmelia I found on the net.
Regards,
Errol Taylor


----------

